# 71% of parents admit they have regrets about how they raised their children



## Stehay (Nov 21, 2016)

According to a loose women poll

71% have regrets while 29% don't

What are your thoughts , do you have regrets about how you were raised or how you raised your children.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 21, 2016)

Children are complete when they arrive. Us parents only add some spin to the finished product. Maybe the first 9 months in the womb have some influence too... that is less father more mother....


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 21, 2016)

I have to ask how do the pollsters know the women were loose? 

Cant believe pollsters these days

Something like 100% of people cant choose their parents.

Ps Call your Mom.


----------



## limr (Nov 21, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> I have to ask how do the pollsters know the women were loose?



Um...what?



> Ps Call your Mom.



No.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 21, 2016)

Stehay said:


> According to a loose women poll



Loose. Women. Poll. 

@limr Perhaps they polls participants stretch in the morning or practice a trendy passtime such as hot yoga or Karate. Dont know what else to tell ya abkut that one.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow.. the thread that just screams "Train Wreck"


----------



## limr (Nov 22, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Stehay said:
> 
> 
> > According to a loose women poll
> ...



Ah, see I don't really bother to read this OP's posts very closely. There's no need to try to explain, then. I thought you were making a leap there and I couldn't follow it.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 22, 2016)

Wondering if the OP's parents are in the majority.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 22, 2016)

Wondering why the OP posted this here.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 22, 2016)

Troll pole. Trolling polling. Cry for help I guess.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 22, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Wondering why the OP posted this here.



Can we blame his parents?


----------



## Desert Rose (Nov 22, 2016)

Wow, one person makes a rude comment about a post they don't like and instead of being chastised, everyone else jumps on board and is just as rude. As Yoda might have said, "The incivility runs deep in this forum"
Way to personify the Christmas spirit folks. Well done. If you have no interest in a post, express that by not responding to the post, at least try to be decent to others through the veil of the net.

As to the topic, I would expect it to be fairly universal, I think everyone has at least one regret about a choice they made or were forced to make, such as having to be away from the family working at various times, etc. Missing a school event because of work and things like that. I know I do, if you don't, maybe you weren't trying hard enough or didn't care enough.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 22, 2016)

Who made a rude comment? I only see one person remotely mad or rude.
 It IS a weird or antagonizing thread to say the least.

Also, call your Mom.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 22, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> Wow, one person makes a rude comment about a post they don't like and instead of being chastised, everyone else jumps on board and is just as rude. As Yoda might have said, "The incivility runs deep in this forum"
> Way to personify the Christmas spirit folks. Well done. If you have no interest in a post, express that by not responding to the post, at least try to be decent to others through the veil of the net.
> 
> As to the topic, I would expect it to be fairly universal, I think everyone has at least one regret about a choice they made or were forced to make, such as having to be away from the family working at various times, etc. Missing a school event because of work and things like that. I know I do, if you don't, maybe you weren't trying hard enough or didn't care enough.



I think you may have missed the humor value in the loose women thing - but ok, sure.  I'll admit it.  I'm not Santa.  You got me there.


----------



## waday (Nov 22, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> Wow, one person makes a rude comment about a post they don't like and instead of being chastised, everyone else jumps on board and is just as rude. As Yoda might have said, "The incivility runs deep in this forum"
> Way to personify the Christmas spirit folks. Well done. If you have no interest in a post, express that by not responding to the post, at least try to be decent to others through the veil of the net.
> 
> As to the topic, I would expect it to be fairly universal, I think everyone has at least one regret about a choice they made or were forced to make, such as having to be away from the family working at various times, etc. Missing a school event because of work and things like that. I know I do, if you don't, maybe you weren't trying hard enough or didn't care enough.


Considering you joined a week ago, I'm assuming you don't know Stehay's penchant for posting inane threads, and the fact that the user never responds to anything. It's probably a troll or bot.

Hence, part of the reason people tend to make fun on the threads. See similar users, such as Sicboi.

As to the spirit of the season, I'm pretty sure the entire forum is on the naughty list.


----------



## Braineack (Nov 23, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> Wow, one person makes a rude comment about a post they don't like and instead of being chastised, everyone else jumps on board and is just as rude. As Yoda might have said, "The incivility runs deep in this forum"
> Way to personify the Christmas spirit folks. Well done. If you have no interest in a post, express that by not responding to the post, at least try to be decent to others through the veil of the net.


I think calling women loose, then victim blaming them is rude...


----------



## runnah (Nov 28, 2016)

I like my women like I like my jeans, loose, saggy and with frayed edges.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2016)

runnah said:


> I like my women like I like my jeans, loose, saggy and with frayed edges.



I had you pegged for skinny jeans.


----------



## runnah (Nov 28, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I like my women like I like my jeans, loose, saggy and with frayed edges.
> ...



But if I say "I like my women like I like my jeans, tight, clingy and hard to get off." people will think poorly of me.


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 28, 2016)

Summary:

Post meant to troll the forum, inadvertently had the forum troll Dert Ros all the while SquarePeg day dreams fashion choices for runnah.

Okay all caught up.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 28, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> Summary:
> 
> Post meant to troll the forum, inadvertently had the forum troll Dert Ros all the while SquarePeg day dreams fashion choices for runnah.
> 
> Okay all caught up.



Hence my use of the special train wreck advisory back on page one.. .lol


----------



## unpopular (Nov 28, 2016)

Correction:

71% have regrets while 29% lie


----------



## limr (Nov 28, 2016)

waday said:


> As to the spirit of the season, I'm pretty sure the entire forum is on the naughty list.



Now, it depends on which season you're celebrating, of course. The Airing of Grievances is a major tenet of the celebration of Festivus, so I'd say the tone of this thread is in the very spirit of Festivus. For the rest of us!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 28, 2016)

I've got a lot of problems with you people and now you're gonna hear about it!!!!!


----------



## limr (Nov 28, 2016)

And now...the Feats of Strength!


----------



## waday (Nov 28, 2016)

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > As to the spirit of the season, I'm pretty sure the entire forum is on the naughty list.
> ...


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 29, 2016)

limr said:


> And now...the Feats of Strength!


Watch as I lift this 70-200mm 2.8 lens... with ONE HAND!!!

Umm.. nope, too heavy.  Ok, so watch as I lift this 70-200mm 2.8 lens cap... with ONE HAND!!!



Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > And now...the Feats of Strength!
> ...



Since this is a parenting thread (allegedly)...  Watch while I ignore the eye rolling sassy pants teenage daughter and don't enroll her in the nearest boarding school.  Now that's a Feat of Strength.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 29, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Since this is a parenting thread (allegedly)...  Watch while I ignore the eye rolling sassy pants teenage daughter and don't enroll her in the nearest boarding school.  Now that's a Feat of Strength.



Well no expert on parenting but have you considered buying her pants that are less sassy?


----------



## JonA_CT (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd be more likely change the WiFi password and forget to pay the cell phone bill. Of course, I'm big talk right now since my daughter's only 16 months old, hah!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 29, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> I'd be more likely change the WiFi password and forget to pay the cell phone bill. Of course, I'm big talk right now since my daughter's only 16 months old, hah!



I have considered making the wifi password something to be earned with good behavior. We are having a very challenging year.  Yet another reason to be happy to see the back of 2016.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 29, 2016)

You too, huh? What is up with these kids?! I swear something must be in the air.


----------

